# Datacenter Acquisition in Vancouver, BC - Canadian Web Hosting Acquires eSecureData, Further Expandi



## drmike (Dec 16, 2015)

Vancouver, BC December 14, 2015


Canadian Web Hosting Acquires eSecureData, Further Expanding Datacenter Business in Canada



Canadian Web Hosting, Canada's leading web hosting and infrastructure company, announced today that it has acquired datacenter and dedicated server provider eSecureData.


eSecureData is based in Vancouver, BC and targets Canadian businesses and IT professionals who are looking for premium datacenter colocation facilities, Canadian dedicated servers, and Canadian Cloud Hosting.


eSecureData is a long standing Canadian Infrastructure as a Service provider that has been delivering managed hosting, dedicated servers, colocation and domains to thousands of customers across Canada since 2007. The company is based in Coquitlam, BC and will be merging with Canadian's Web Hosting's industry-best staff and expanding its already impressive datacenter operations. An additional second eSecureData site is in the works in Toronto and will be added to the business in the next quarter. These datacenters will integrate with Canadian Web Hosting's cloud hosting services and dedicated CloudStream Network Backbone running across Canada and expand their presence to five datacenters in Canada.


With this acquisition, Canadian Web Hosting will be upgrading its portfolio of hosting services and increasing its offerings catered towards businesses and corporations who require features like enterprise-grade infrastructure, SSAE 16 compliance and managed support expertise to help meet their requirements.


Equally importantly, customers will see a significant improvement in performance and latency as Canadian Web Hosting expands its cloud initiative that is focused on improving capacity and performance across Canada as more of its cloud services come online. These include Canadian cloud computing, IoT and other services that requires faster and more software friendly infrastructure than what the majority of current legacy datacenter providers can deliver.


"This is a huge opportunity to develop and grow our business and work with a world-class team. Canada is starving for leadership in the datacenter and cloud space and with services like AURO and Canadian Cloud Hosting, and their understanding of what comes next in cloud, Canadian Web Hosting is definitely that company," said CEO of eSecureData, Kevin Liang.


"We are excited to be part of the team and to be backed by one of the leading Canadian infrastructure providers delivering managed hosting, colocation and cloud hosting. Canadian Web Hosting is a company that brings regulatory and financial strength that comes with their 17 years of leadership."


Canadian Web Hosting has completed several acquisitions since 2014 and is continuing to build out its end-to-end Canadian infrastructure to meet the significant demand they are seeing. For more information about Canadian Web Hosting and eSecureData, contact [email protected].


----------

